# DTMF y LM 567



## Anders (May 25, 2012)

Buenas foro mi pregunta es algo simple, Con los Tono DTMF de un teléfono inalámbrico, puedo pasarlos por un LM567 configurado para que capte un tono especifico, y me de una salida para encender un led?


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 25, 2012)

Anders dijo:


> Buenas foro mi pregunta es algo simple, Con los Tono DTMF de un teléfono inalámbrico, puedo pasarlos por un LM567 configurado para que capte un tono especifico, y me de una salida para encender un led?


Si se puede, pero te recomiendo que mejor uses el IC MT8870
ese IC es específicamente para decodificar tonos DTMF.

Usa el buscador del foro y encontrarás mucha información.

Suerte.


----------



## Anders (May 25, 2012)

Gracias el problema es que en mi país no encuentro dicho integrado, el LM 567 me sirve, para hacer alguna prueba puedo simular una frecuencia con el 555, ejemplo 697 Hz para que el LM567 lo reconozca... deberia de encender el led cierto?  Es que aún no e podido encontrar de donde saco el DTMF de la base de un telefono inalámbrico.


----------



## miguelus (May 25, 2012)

Buenos días Anders.
Los tonos DTMF son parejas de tonos sin ninguna relación armónica entre ellos.
Son 4 + 4 los tonos disponibles, en total 8 tonos distintos
En un teclado matricial puedes marcar 16 números distintos, 4 filas y 4 columnas
Si utilizas un LM567 y lo configuras para detectar uno de los 8 tonos distintos tendrás el problema de que el LM567 detectará cuatro pulsaciones distintas.
Puedes emplear dos LM567, uno para cada tono, y unir sus salidas mediante una Puerta AND
Aparte del 8870 hay otros detectores DTMF, por ejemplo el CD22204.

Sal U2


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 25, 2012)

miguelus dijo:


> Tienes que tener en cuenta que los DTMF son parejas de Tonos por lo que si utilizas un LM567 y le configuras para que detecte un tono específico entonces se activará con 4 números distintos.


Sip. pero con varios IC's LM567 y unas compuertas 7402 o 4001 se puede hacer un decodificador.
Este es el esquema pero sin los valores de los componentes.

Si al amigo Anders le intereza este diseño le puedo pasar la lista de componentes.
El problema es que ese diseño lo tengo en un libro, y tendría que realizar un esquema.

Este es el enlace de un PDF donde obtuve este esquema.

Saludos.


----------



## Anders (May 26, 2012)

Lo que no me quedo muy claro es el valor de C1 pero por todo lo demás exc...


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 26, 2012)

Anders dijo:


> Lo que no me quedo muy claro es el valor de C1 pero por todo lo demás exc...


Saludos nuevamente Anders
 Aquí te adjunto el diagrama del circuito con los valores de las etapas.
Este esquema lo tengo en un libro ya viejito, por lo cual un escáneo no se logra bien. 
Espero no haberme equivocado al pasar el diagrama del papel al programa ISIS.
Lo estuve revisando conforme al del libro y parece que todo esta bien conectado.
También adjunto el diseño por si quieres hacer el PCB en ARES de PROTEUS.

Nota: El diagrama se encuentra dentro del archivo comprimido en formato BMP.
Ya que por razones de tamaño no lo pude adjuntar sin comprimir.

Suerte y hasta luego.


----------



## Anders (May 27, 2012)

Muchas gracias darkbytes


----------



## Anders (Jun 13, 2012)

Darkbytes, podrias ayudarme con el ancho de banda, de cada decodificador? para hacerlo lo minimo posible..! Gracias


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 13, 2012)

Anders dijo:


> Darkbytes, podrias ayudarme con el ancho de banda, de cada decodificador? para hacerlo lo minimo posible..! Gracias


Saludos.
Ajustando cada potenciometro como indica el diagrama te debe funcionar bien.
No creo que sea necesaria más precisión en el paso de banda.

Las fórmulas para determinar la frecuencia central y el ancho de banda del filtro,
se encuentran en su correspondiente hoja de datos LM567. Con eso los podrás calcular.
Por cierto me di cuenta que ahí esta el diagrama del detector de tonos,
y yo buscando entre mis libros. Pero el que subí se ve mejor, eso si. 

Ahora, si lo que quieres es tener presición en la banda pasante.
Aquí adjunto un detector de tono de banda angosta con 2 LM567.
Y para los ajustes necesitaras un generador de audio.

Suerte.


----------



## Anders (Jun 16, 2012)

Si darkbytes, pero estoy diseñando un decodificador para otros usos, y ocupo que sea un banda de ancho minimo  casi nulo, de unos 10 0 20 Hz... podrias ayudarme con eso?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 16, 2012)

Anders dijo:


> Si darkbytes, pero estoy diseñando un decodificador para otros usos, y ocupo que sea un banda de ancho minimo  casi nulo, de unos 10 0 20 Hz... podrias ayudarme con eso?


Saludos.
Pues ya te ayude dandote la información que necesitas para hacer el decodificador.
Ahora la parte del diseño para realizar el proyecto que requieres, te corresponde a ti.
Empieza a hacer tu proyecto y si tienes dudas cuando algo no te funcione,
subes al foro lo que lleves hecho y de esa forma se te podrá ayudar.

Suerte.


----------

